# Winter wheels/tires for 2010 335i sedan with M sport package



## fernande-bmw (Mar 2, 2004)

As suggested by many, I went to tire rack to check for suggestions about winter tires for a 2010 335i sedan with M sport package.

First of all, the 2010 335i sedan model is not listed in the website. So, I had to pick the 2009 model. Probably not a big deal, but annoying because I was looking and looking and I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. 

Then, I was also looking for OEM BMW wheels, but I don't seem to find any in the Tire Rack website. More interestingly, it would only list 18", 19" and 20" sizes (see link). I am interested in 17" wheels.

I finally was able to get to a page with suggestions. The page lists the following suggestions for tires:

17" Recommended: 205/50-17
17" Alternate: 225/45-17

And the following preferred package:

225/45-17, Bridgestone Blizzak LM-25 RFT (Performance Snow)
17 x 8, Rial Salerno (Silver Painted)

Here are the queries:

Will both 205/50-17 and 225/45-17 tires fit in 17 x 8 wheels?
Why are the preferred tires 225/45-17 but the recommended ones are 205/50-17?
I can see from the comparison charts for 205 and 225 performance snow tires that the Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3 and Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D are better choices. Why are the Blizzak part of the preferred package?
 I am not familiar with the Rial Salerno (Silver Painted) wheels. How do they compare to the OEM BMW rims? Do the survive harsh winter weather with salt without the need to repaint them?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Neither Tire Rack nor any other aftermarket wheel retailer is going to carry original equipment wheels from BMW or any other manufacturer. Actually, I've seen a few exceptions for unusual applications, but Tire Rack would have to buy the wheels from BMW then turn around and resell them at retail.

To buy BMW wheels -- or any other BMW parts, for that matter -- you go to the dealership parts counter. And of course it is the age of the internet, so you can go to the counter via the phone or web.

Since there is a huge market in aftermarket wheels, OE BMW wheels -- often close to brand new -- are commonly available at a huge discount on eBay, craigslist, etc.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

> Will both 205/50-17 and 225/45-17 tires fit in 17 x 8 wheels?


I think the reason is that 225 would provide extra protection for the 8 wide wheels...


> Why are the preferred tires 225/45-17 but the recommended ones are 205/50-17?


205 are better for snow while cold, and 225 are better while no snow is present on the ground but it is cold.

That is all I got  
Also, I notice that Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D come in two versions XL none XL can someone comment on that?

T


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

tlak77 said:


> I notice that Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D come in two versions XL none XL can someone comment on that?


XL =extra load = the rated load capacity of the tire is greater. The tire is reinforced and will support more weight. Perhaps at the cost of a slightly firmer ride.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

assuming weight of 335i unloaded 3600lb + 1000lb load 
none XL should be good enough, they are rated about 1300 per tire....
T


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I can add that we've had very good experience and feedback with the Rial Salerno as a winter wheel. I wouldn't worry about the finish quality. Its always a good idea to put a coat of wax on the wheels before the season, but other than that this wheel shouldn't need any special attention to survive winter use.

17X8 " wheels are a bit too wide for 205/50R17 tires, stick with 225/45R17 on that wheel size.

Winter http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## thkfast (Dec 26, 2008)

I can vouch for the Rial Salerno wheel for winter use. Absolutely no deterioration or problems - also very easy to clean due to the 5 spoke open design. Gary hooked me up with the XL in the Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D in 225 size. Awesome package & with BMW center caps they look great!


----------



## bsine (Feb 20, 2004)

*Ditto*

 + 1 for the Rial Salernos! I have a 335i X-Drive Coupe/ M-Sport and I opted for the new Bridgestone LM-60 non-run flat Blizzaks (225-45/17) mounted on 17" Rial Salernos with BMW center caps. They didn't make this new tire available in a run-flat version @ 225-45/17 so I'll invest in a Continental Conti Comfort Kit instead. Based on what Gary had to say this is a very good tire/wheel combo for many 335i owners as it offers excellent all-round winter driving performance.


----------

